# My father was like a cartoon character



## i_am_Lois (Feb 13, 2014)

My father (I always called him Pop), was a real character. Some of his antics, to this day, I find unbelievable. Once, when he was in his 60's, he decided he wanted to visit his daughter (my sister), who lived 123 miles away. So he hopped on his bicycle and rode there taking Interstate 95. He stayed there overnight then rode back home, traveling another 123 miles by bicycle.

During their senior years together, my mother was on oxygen and didn't have much energy. So Pop decided he'd help her out by cleaning the linoleum kitchen floor. He scoured it clean with cleanser. This resulted in a dull, gritty coating on the floor. To remedy that he sprayed the whole floor with silicone spray. Yes, yes, I agree... nobody in their right mind would ever think of doing such a thing. Mom was not aware of what Pop had done. She entered the kitchen wearing her terry cloth slippers and slid across the kitchen to the basement door, then took a tumble down the whole flight of steps. An ambulance was called. She fortunately escaped with just bruising, and nothing broken. 

I often saw Pop as behaving like a cartoon character. I even drew a few cartoons to tell about some of his stories. Of course there are many more harrowing tales to tell... but I find cartooning a laborious task, and only drew these few.

View attachment 5066

View attachment 5067

View attachment 5068


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Ha, ha - those are excellent! You should be a cartoonist!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2014)

Your Pop did sound like a character Lois, LOL!  Great cartoons, thanks for the smiles! :cool1:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2014)

My uncle Don was a real cut-up too. He would do anything for a laugh. I would have liked to met your dad, Lois. As you can tell by a lot of my posts, I never really grew up.layful:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------

